# Couple of Primrose Pictures



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Here are some of the last pictures I'm taking with the 707. We'll hopefully be ordering the new Canon this week:


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

purdy


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Very nice pics I must say.


----------



## Ries (Mar 20, 2004)

looks verry good :nod:


----------

